# Factory Pedal covers



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

I was looking around on the GM accessories site and found this under the Sonic section. I wonder if these will fit the Cruze??
Accessories Details


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Is that picture of a Cruze?


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

here is another one


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

the first pic isn't sorry about that lol but the second one is. I'm deleting the other one now.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Calintz said:


> here is another one


Yeah, I know these pedals...they're universal ones. They just sit overtop and are scewed in. Not a bad option...but i'm looking for the type more like the ones in the first picture.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah I get you but I think they might fit the cruze and they look like they have the same pedal design so it should work. A bit pricey for 90.00 of pedals that's just me.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Well, I just called the parts dept and checked...The DO come up as only for the Sonic so I had the guy cross reference the OEM pedal covers between the Cruze and the Sonic to see if the part numbers were the same. Figuring that if they are then the Sonic sport pedals would fit the Cruze....sadly, the part numbers are different...but I don't know if that means that they 100% won't fit...the sonic pedals might just be a different design as opposed to a different size...so more research is required.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

It could be unless you wanna bite the bullet and get it anyways to see if they fit but other than that its best that u find something similar to those pedals.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I just dont like to bolt them over the stock ones any options I can go with

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's my tip. Go to your local chevy dealer with a piece of foam or measuring tape and get an impression/measurement for the sonic pedals. Then compare to your Cruze to see where the difference is.

I can tell you know though, that they're different just by looking at the two pictures.

The sonic brake is shaped more like a trapezoid, where as the cruze is more of a rectangle with an oval edge.

The sonic gas pedal is a rectangle with an oval edge, where as the cruze is a flat rectangle.

Now, that could just be because of the universal covers which are a different shape from the Cruze, but if its the same, then they're definitely different.


----------

